# ...........



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

..........


----------



## Walney Col (18 Oct 2014)

That's lovely Brian. Full of humour and character.

Col.


----------



## Stooby (18 Oct 2014)

Great Brian, I hope to make this one soon. Got stuck thinking what wood to use. What did you use for the mice?


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

...........


----------



## Samfire (18 Oct 2014)

Nice piece of work Brian. What did you use for the eyes.
Sam


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

..........


----------



## nadnerb (18 Oct 2014)

Beautiful work a great example of this fine art
Regards
Brendan


----------



## jonluv (18 Oct 2014)

Really fine piece of work --- well done

Jon


----------



## Stooby (18 Oct 2014)

Another question, sorry! Very inspirational project Brian.
Where did you get the small clock from?


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2014)

...........


----------



## gilljc (19 Oct 2014)

That's lovely, really good shaping on the mice, and colours really set it off


----------



## boysie39 (19 Oct 2014)

Lovely piece of art .thank you for posting ,love to see peoples work .


----------



## ChrisR (19 Oct 2014)

Brian.

Yet another great piece of work. =D> 

Looking forward to seeing work from your own design.

Yes scroll sawing is very addictive, but a sure-fire cure is to get a computer with Windows 8.1 operating system, as you will spend most of your otherwise productive time, trying to get your head around it. 
Replaced my computer approx April time. It was an upgrade from (XP). The statement, “if you worked with older versions of windows, then toss away any of that knowledge because Windows 8.1 starts from scratch”. Is very true, and there is no logic in its operation. #-o :evil: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (19 Oct 2014)

...........


----------



## skronk (19 Oct 2014)

Claymore":1w7jaf35 said:


> Hi Chris,
> I replaced my laptop and desk PC this year and i'm running Windows 8.1 and slowly getting used to it but there are a few annoying features and also lack of features, my hardrive is 1TB for the laptop and 2TB for the PC and both 8gb ram so pretty fast but still struggle with slow internet thanks to rural living .



I must be the exception to the rule, but I find nothing wrong with it, especially when set up in classic mode.
I must admit its a wee bit odd "out the box"


----------



## 8squared (19 Oct 2014)

Great work, love the design .

When I build up my collection of woods an intasia is something I would like to get to do.


----------



## Claymore (19 Oct 2014)

............


----------



## Dalboy (19 Oct 2014)

You have done a great job on the mouse Intarsia. I normally use different wood but the stain idea may be better as you say.

I must do some more scroll work the problem is I like so many form of woodwork. At the moment I am half way through making 7 bandsawn boxes and a cross on the scrollsaw, Like the cheese and mouse one I am adding a clock to it.


----------

